# NNY Weather/ Warp Daddy



## billski (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't heard from Warp in quite a while.  I shot him a note to see if everything is OK>   
He must be getting pounded.  Looks like a couple feet.  South of Buffalo, Kissing Bridge has up to 24" on the hill.  Too bad the pitch isn't steep enough, they have to pound it all down.  You get more pow driving to the hill thank on the trail!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2013)

Things are fine Bill , i shot u  a pm !  BTW no snow here cept a dusting .           Snow Ridge got Pounded after yesterday they have to have at least 3 FEET


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2013)

Just checked : Snow ridge has 47 INCHES on top and at the bottom of the slope 38 iinches of fresh Lake Ontario goodness , c'mon over all u powdah piggies !


----------

